# Painting reels



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I have 2 curados and 2 Calcuttas I'm thinking about panting. What do I need to do for prep? What kind of paint and what about a clear uv protector?
If anyone has any pics of reels they have done I would love to see them.
James


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

You are planning on using an airbrush right?


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*try*

PM Delesandwich he has done some cool looking ones


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Contact Harborhustler or MattK, they have both done reels for me, they would be able to tell you. Good Luck


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

zthomas18 said:


> You are planning on using an airbrush right?


Do I have to? I have never tried anything like this before
Couldn't I use a type of spry paint?
James


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Airbrush would be much better!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

you can use spray paint , you did not specify are you talking about spray cans or using some sort of spray gun other than a air brush. Automotive paint is what you need to use and to get a good job prep work is the key.

easier to explain all this in person rather than 1 handed typing give me a call jim 832-247-5551


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Anything other then an air brush would be hard to get good even coats while avoiding runs. You can actually pick one up at hobby lobby for under $100 I believe.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I painted one up last night and it looks awesome!! I used spray cans just went fast with light coats. I will post pics of it when I get it put back together.
Thanks for all the help and info!
James


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

What paint did you use?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Here it is! I'm happy with it being my first and all. 
Cfulbright I used automotive paint from autozone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

looks good congrats, hope the one for the wife comes out good as well
jim


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

trout250 said:


> looks good congrats, hope the one for the wife comes out good as well
> jim


Thanks for all your help! I was going to do this one for my wife but to have a can a paint mixed was just to much for the first time doing one. 
James


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

It looks very nice for a spray paint can job but I'm not sure how long it can last.
Is the surface all smooth?


----------

